# Harbor Freight portable or temp shed vs shelter Logic brand



## jeanw (Jun 29, 2019)

was all set to buy 2 of those 8 by 1o shed from HF. but seems like tubing is  1 3/8 versus believe 1 5/8 for shelter  HF 16 $160 vs 300 dollars 
 unfortuntely cant buy just the frame
 got one now  the cover deterated bad over sev yrs.  Now using it to hold sears of my "raised beds" with  hail netting over plus sev hoop houses out of cattle panels. need either two more hoop houses or a shed frame anyone with HF unit and or Shelter Logic  8 by w0 unit? Thoughts please


----------



## festerw (Jun 29, 2019)

Take a look at King Canopy, they are larger than what you're talking about but all parts are replaceable easily.  Anchored down properly they'll last a long time.

https://www.kingcanopy.com/item/gc1020bk-cb/universal/


----------



## begreen (Jun 30, 2019)

The wet heavy snows we had in February took down most of the cheap canopies. The Shelter Logic ones made it through fine.


----------



## jeanw (Jul 1, 2019)

festerw said:


> Take a look at King Canopy, they are larger than what you're talking about but all parts are replaceable easily.  Anchored down properly they'll last a long time.
> 
> https://www.kingcanopy.com/item/gc1020bk-cb/universal/


yesh only 1/38 tubular;;;;; my shelter Logic has 1 5/8.... plus legs run across and has  larger "feet"
    it held up to snow while back just went out and pushed from inside  up and snow came off.
 Plus I have lots of white fine  heavy duty white hail netting and more on the way. Just wish I could fi d them on sale locally . TSC price is 299$ and one Lin HD is even more expensive
 Does HD price match? anyone know what big box store carry them ? thanks yall so appreciate yall input.


----------



## festerw (Jul 1, 2019)

I've never had an issue with the smaller diameter tubing usually the failure points are at the joints but only then if it's not anchored down properly.

We got a surprise 6" of heavy snow last spring when one was up and it held up fine.

If you're really concerned about it you can go to a 2" tubing and add the snow load cables.

https://www.kingcanopy.com/item/c281020ptclt/hercules/

https://www.kingcanopy.com/item/sl1020c/anchors-cables/


----------



## begreen (Jul 1, 2019)

Our snow was 18" of heavy stuff. 3 times the weight. A friend up north has a shelter logic shed for his tractor. They get serious snow accumulation and it has stood up well now for about 10yrs.

I'll try to take a shot of my neighbor's Costco shed. The supports didn't collapse. It completely tore out in one bay.


----------



## tadmaz (Jul 1, 2019)

I had a shelter logic from menards.  One good gust of wind and it was destroyed.  I can't recommend any shelters like these.  I still use the tops and sides for general purpose tarps and they are holding up well.


----------



## jeanw (Jul 4, 2019)

ah. I just checked and see that frames are 1 3/8 on the TSC site. Either they changed the size tubing or I  assumed it was 1 and 5/8. Dang it mine from 2012 0r 2013 is 8 by 10  now I wonder if Hubby is going further to get couple for nothing. thats is no better than Harbor freight unit


----------



## jeanw (Jul 7, 2019)

well believe it or not Menards was $149.  for basically same item just see SKU  number different. i guess SHelter Logic makes the same items for diff big box corporations y'all think? thanks all


----------



## Captain Hornet (Jul 16, 2019)

We bought and installed the big Shelter Logic tent type .  It was the biggest one they had.    My wife  wanted it to use as a place to work with her flowers.   After eight months the cover ripped from one end to the other.    I guess the ultravilots from the sun weakened the fabric.   So there is no way I would reccamend   any of the Shelter Logic products.   They are absolute trash.  David​


----------



## begreen (Jul 16, 2019)

They make all grades of sheds. The basic cheap unit has a 1 yr warranty on the cover. The SP and ShelterTube series has a 10yr warranty for the 14 oz. cover and 15yr for the heavy 21 oz cover.
https://www.shelterlogic.com/shop/sp-warranty
https://www.shelterlogic.com/support/forms/warranty-claim/

USA Customer Service: 1-800-932-9344


----------

